# New to dubai



## katiem (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi

My name is Katie and I am a 31 year old mother of 2. I have been in Dubai for just over 2 weeks and living in the Springs. I would really like to make some friends as I am a very sociable person, but with 2 children I spend most of my time keeping them happy and sometimes it would be nice to do something for myself. I would like to meet some people in the same situation as myself, in a new country with children. 

Hopefully I will hear from someone soon


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi katiem. Welcome to Dubai. 

How old are your children? There may be someone else on the board with children the same age, or who lives nearby. 

-


----------



## katiem (Apr 27, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Hi katiem. Welcome to Dubai.
> 
> How old are your children? There may be someone else on the board with children the same age, or who lives nearby.
> 
> -


hi, sorry should have put their ages. I have a daughter who is 4 and my son is 22 months.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

This might be useful for you: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ing-dubai/45026-looking-female-friends-4.html


----------



## bx pat (Mar 7, 2009)

*Friends*



katiem said:


> hi, sorry should have put their ages. I have a daughter who is 4 and my son is 22 months.


Hi Katie,
Look on xxxxxx for events for meeting up with other mums and kids. There is one on a Sunday at 'Fun City' rather noisey! But some nice people - Im in the GC lots of groups here pm me if you like - Good luck


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

katiem said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Katie and I am a 31 year old mother of 2. I have been in Dubai for just over 2 weeks and living in the Springs. I would really like to make some friends as I am a very sociable person, but with 2 children I spend most of my time keeping them happy and sometimes it would be nice to do something for myself. I would like to meet some people in the same situation as myself, in a new country with children.
> 
> Hopefully I will hear from someone soon


Get a baby sitter on friday and come along to brunch at waxys.
Look at the thread of same title.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you have hobbies or interests? Curious. I am always looking for a friend or two, but would like someone that I share interests with.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

my missus is always on an xxxxxxx that covers dubai - might be worth a try also.


----------



## ns0035 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey katiem,

Not sure if I can be of much help right now, but I'll be arriving in 4 weeks (with 2 boys aged 11yrs). I will most likely be in a serviced apartment, but may well look at Mirdiff shortly thereafter. Kids probably wont hit it off, but the frustrations will be the same!



katiem said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Katie and I am a 31 year old mother of 2. I have been in Dubai for just over 2 weeks and living in the Springs. I would really like to make some friends as I am a very sociable person, but with 2 children I spend most of my time keeping them happy and sometimes it would be nice to do something for myself. I would like to meet some people in the same situation as myself, in a new country with children.
> 
> Hopefully I will hear from someone soon


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

katiem said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Katie and I am a 31 year old mother of 2. I have been in Dubai for just over 2 weeks and living in the Springs. I would really like to make some friends as I am a very sociable person, but with 2 children I spend most of my time keeping them happy and sometimes it would be nice to do something for myself. I would like to meet some people in the same situation as myself, in a new country with children.
> 
> Hopefully I will hear from someone soon


Welcome Katie ...

Anything we can help you with since we are down your way, just shout ... 

According to my little lovely, as well as here you also might like to have a look at , could help .... Cheers


----------



## samj0927 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Katie

I have also recently moved here and live in springs 14. I have a 3 month old but am also looking to make friends and socialise. Driving me crazy not being able to meet up with anyone. 

Sam


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

katiem said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Katie and I am a 31 year old mother of 2. I have been in Dubai for just over 2 weeks and living in the Springs. I would really like to make some friends as I am a very sociable person, but with 2 children I spend most of my time keeping them happy and sometimes it would be nice to do something for myself. I would like to meet some people in the same situation as myself, in a new country with children.
> 
> Hopefully I will hear from someone soon


Please just send an email with any q's to .............(for your contacts) if you like and I'll be able to give you some answers hopefully ...

Cheers


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

katiem said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Katie and I am a 31 year old mother of 2. I have been in Dubai for just over 2 weeks and living in the Springs. I would really like to make some friends as I am a very sociable person, but with 2 children I spend most of my time keeping them happy and sometimes it would be nice to do something for myself. I would like to meet some people in the same situation as myself, in a new country with children.
> 
> Hopefully I will hear from someone soon


Welcome to Dubai.
You found the right place to look for some freinds,
there are plenty of ladies on this site that can give you advice and help you out.
I am sure you will hear from them.


----------

